# China



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2014)

*THEY DO NOT                                                           HAVE THE                                                           INTERSTATE                                                           HIGHWAY SYSTEM                                                           AS WE**D*o.​ (But                                                           look what they                                                           do *have)*

​


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2014)




----------

